# 2020 Christmas Giveaway



## WHIZZER

So we thought we would do something a little different this year - but more on that later we just wanted to say thanks to those Sponsors that have helped us out with this years Christmas Giveaway 

They include 

Scangrip

Saxon GB 

Led Lenser

Pyramid Car Care

Reaper Auto Industries

Unilite

Instaramic 

AutoGlym

Gtechniq

Blitz

Demon Tape

Monza Car Care

Poka Premium

Turtle Wax

Akira

Bilt Hamber

Duel Autocare

Liquid Elements 

Valet Pro 

Rag company UK

Labocosmetica 

Clean and Shiny 

Shine Supply 

Ignition transmission 

Hd Valeting 

Cambridge Concours

gyeon

monstershine car care 

Thanks more to follow soon .......


----------



## muzzer

Given the circumstances, this is very very generous of people to support this :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

muzzer said:


> Given the circumstances, this is very very generous of people to support this :thumb:


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Wow, I’d agree with the above and a big thanks to them all. :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Yes it’s been a very difficult year so it’s a big thumbs up from me 👍


----------



## KennoGTi

Well done & thank you.


----------



## neil b

Yeah big thank you to everyone 😁


----------



## Darlofan

Wasn't expecting anything like this after the year we've had. Just goes to show the incredible generosity and support this forum has.


----------



## virgiltracey

Wow! What amazing support considering the tough year! big thanks to all of them


----------



## AndyQash

Can only agree with the above, well done to all who are donating.


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks Chaps if you can Promote it around that would be great on your facebooks pages, instagram, twitter 

This is one of the reasons the chaps are so generous as you gives give them shout outs !


----------



## vsideboy

Once again, a grand list of suppliers, thanks to each and every one of you for giving us crazies your support.


----------



## St Evelyn

Agree with everyone's sentiments above; massive thanks to everyone supporting this - whether they be providing prizes or a part of the DW team arranging everything. :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Given the situation we all find ourselves in this is a fantastic gesture from everyone involved 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Thanks to all those supporting!


----------



## Carscope

Lots of respect for still running this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P2K

As with everyone above, I'd like to say a big thank you to all those who have sponsored, supported and been involved in this.

I'm sure there is a lot of work that goes on in the background to deliver a Christmas Giveaway like this.
Donators and peoples time, effort and generosity is much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Cookies

The generosity of the sponsors always amazes me, but in the difficult times we are in, the fact that so many of them are supporting a Christmas give-away, is honestly fantastic. 

Well done to each and every person involved. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Thanks guys, very kind 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Exciting times and as always, a cracking response from the forum sponsors.


----------



## sbrocks

I wasn’t expecting the usual DW Xmas “excitement”..... but after a properly rubbish year for so many folk, hopefully some positivity and festive “cheer!”.

I would also echo the common feelings of support for the DW vendors who are so generous year after year, and to the admin for this hard work! 

Brightened my evening up considerably!

Thankyou all


----------



## atbalfour

Great stuff 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01

Thanks to all for their support.

I can't imagine that this has been a good year for any of them so when it's time for me to get some more "essentials" this will be the list I'll be looking at.

Looking forward to a better 2021 for everyone.

Andy


----------



## VAG-hag

Amazing that this is happening. Its a testament to the sponsors and the forum.

Thank you


----------



## Griffy

Excellent news, just proves 2020 hasn’t been totally crap :thumb:


----------



## SteveW

Good news all round. I've even got some posts to my name this year so might be eligible to apply for something maybe! :lol:

Thanks to all involved, given the year we've all had it's something to smile about! 

Saying that, I've spent more on products and cleaning accessories in the last five months than I have for many years - I think Lockdown (and a new car) got to me


----------



## WHIZZER

keep Posting about it chaps the more posts the more the sponsors will partake 

thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68

Amazing from all those concerned after such a bad year.


----------



## 11alan111

amazing xxxxxx


----------



## timphillipsma

Great work 👏


----------



## TakDetails

Thank you DW and forum sponsors very kind. Especially from such a bad year from most it’s these moments that can make someone’s day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

Great to see such generosity from sponsors. More reason to shop with them throughout the year


----------



## Sam534

Great news

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

After such a difficult year, it is amazing to see things like this can still be done. Amazing.

Thank you to all the sponsors and all involved, great community.


----------



## Sim

Great work once again, and thanks to all the sponsors and everyone involved with this


----------



## rob267

The sponsors on here are a cracking bunch. I would like to say a big thank you to all for the help and discounts you have offered.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

What stars we have @ Detaling World
:argie::thumb:


----------



## BaileyA3

Big thanks to all the sponsors this year. It's great to see something still going ahead after the year everyone has had, definitely a much needed something to look forward too.


----------



## Rebel007

With the situation as it is currently the sponsors are being truly generous and deserve all the credit they can get.:argie:

Many thanks guys, you make this forum exceptional and unique in so many ways.:thumb:


----------



## vectra

Very decent of the sponsors in these difficult times.


----------



## McC

Truly amazing! And it goes to show that we are all helping other out by spreading the word! Top work from everyone!


----------



## huddo

What a fantastic online community we have here , big virtual hugs 🤗 to all.


----------



## Peter77

Amazing bunch of suppliers and sponsors. And a great forum to be part of. Well done to all involved


----------



## jenks

Thanks to all the sponsors for spreading a little cheer at the end of the God awful year 👍


----------



## bigalc

It's been a crap year for everyone and most of my detailing has been hit by work commitments.
A big thank you to the sponsors and all the administrators for keeping this going this year as I really did not expect it at all.

Alan


----------



## cangri

Thank you!


----------



## dazzlers82

certainly was not expecting to see this happen this year, thank you sponsors.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Wow what a lovely gesture!


----------



## sworrall

very kind of the sponsors and DW Staff


----------



## 350Chris

Just seen this and the prize thread....another stocking bursting year from the DW Sponsors. Their generosity cup runeth over! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jack

Wow, well done to dw and the sponsors, times are hard for businesses just now and to be willing to put up any prize is extremely generous.


----------



## packard

Great as always, especially now thank you


----------



## Demetrios72

Thanks to everybody involved :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Few more prizes just been added


----------



## Rappy

WHIZZER said:


> Few more prizes just been added


Fantastic Whizzer :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

The generosity of the sponsors during these difficult times is overwhelming


----------



## Alex1984

Amazing prizes...how do we enter?


----------



## Derekh929

Pretty impressive from the Sponcers considering all that going on at present, some great gear , let’s hope I will finally be lucky this year


----------



## percymon

Impressive support from the sponsors, superb prizes as always


----------



## 91davidw

Many thanks to all the sponsors for the supporting Detailing World over the years and donating prizes for the 12 Days of Christmas, especially this year and the DW staff who work so hard all year for the members !!!!! 

Cheers
David


----------



## WHIZZER

ENTRY THREAD IS UP 
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423979


----------



## Coops

Cracking competition and thanks to the suppliers for donating.

Unfortunately I can't guarantee that I'll have time to provide a suitable review should I win, but with Admin agreement I'm happy to enter and pass on my prize to another member who has more time than I do.


----------



## Griffy

When does the draw take place please?


----------



## WHIZZER

Griffy said:


> When does the draw take place please?


We are thinking it will take place on Xmas Day ......:thumb:


----------

